# GodSpeed ATV



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

GodSpeed ATV ,My shop will officially be open in 2 weeks (Oct. 1st):rockn: Will be located in Waynesboro MS. I will be doing routine maint. and mechanical work on ATV's,lawnmowers,chainsaws,and weed eaters. I will also be building custom built quads for sale. I have a extensive list of mods available for just about any quad you can imagine. I will Be specalizing in setting up your quad for what You do with it, Mud riding,trail riding , farm work, and also full bore race quads 2 & 4 stroke designs . I have over 15 years exp. working on everything from cars to quads.(NOT Limited to Kawasaki) . Labor rates will be $50.00/hr MIMB members get 5% off labor,Subscribers will get 10% off labor and parts, MODS get 10% off parts and Free labor I know it will be a Long trek for some of you to bring you quads to me (possiblly arrange to meet) ,but I can assure you you will be more than happy with the results . If anyone has any questions please feel free to contact me (Trey)at 601-410-4398 Thanks in advance ....HRM


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Man i wish you the best!!!!! I really mean that.

I would love to bring my old AC down there to you for a little TLC but man that a long drive.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Where ya wanna meet at  Metal Man ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i keep forgetting i have to do work!
i'll get on it soon. i keep picking up a can instead of the mouse!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Take your time Phree ...I dont rush perfection :haha:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Party on dude....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nothing but the best of wishes for you with the new shop opening. Don't remember ever going to Waynesboro, MS, but...you just never know!

Good luck buddy!!!:bigok:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Where ya wanna meet at  Metal Man ?


I would not ask you to do that.I would pay the labor as well.

If i decide to have someone work on it,you will be the one. Truth is i can do it my self.Just cant get the motivation. 

I'd go out of the way to help a fellow ATV'er but I've always hated working on my own stuff..lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> I'd go out of the way to help a fellow ATV'er but I've always hated working on my own stuff..lol


 I have been like that for years :haha: My quad always suffers ,while all my buddies shine!!!LOL


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man I really do wish you the best and if I hear of anyone needing some work done i will send them your way. Good Luck.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

How far is that from 42001???

Good Luck Bro....


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I wish you good luck long drive for over 7 hours


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good luck hope it works out for ya


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck! I think a lot of peopl have your dream (your own business doing something you love), but just find it too hard to take that step. 

Godspeed to you and Godspeed ATV!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job on that Phree.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Nice!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I absolutley Love it !!!! looks great Phreebsd


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Now once your shop opens is it gonna be fulltime or just a side business


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Full time after Oct. 1st.  No more salary job!!(!WIFE>>:twak:<< ME) Been a tough decision to make I can promise you that<ME) p doing am I job the with often to aint that ....but home when stuff time part been have )I now< <ME>


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

O I believe it but you treat people right you will do well this sport is getting bigger and better and regardless of the economy people always find money for their toys


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:could not have put that better myself.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah the toys are the only thing that makes us forget about the economy.....well those of us who dont drink :haha:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree. The house needs painting, carpet, etc and what do I do, buy toys for the boys and pay for the repairs/upgrades for all three. When life is tough you gotta get out there and have fun! If I was closer, you'd have my business for sure.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

move to the US


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

GOODLUCK Brother.... i hope you do well....!!!!!:rockn:MUDDIE49


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

new logo

like this one better?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I like this one better :rockn:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

i cant wait till after the first of the year. been good working something out.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

supermanjrp said:


> i cant wait till after the first of the year. been good working something out.


I am getting more and more excited about what we worked out :rockn: I will start getting some pics and progress details up for you when I get all these parts :bigok:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

i cant wait either. its gonna be a beast. be killing them at nats next year.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you going to do any motor work (rebuilds)


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

o i see how yall goin to be . talkin all in code and not given out any details thats just rude..lol... i like that banner...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteman said:


> Are you going to do any motor work (rebuilds)


good question. I may need one soon!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes sir I will be a full service shop,I have a Place to get Kawie parts (a little high but thats kawie)and aftermarket stuff ,also looking into wheels tires and accesories


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

what code u talking bout walker?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you seen my thread yet new pics I dont know what kawasaki is going to do I may have to buy a used motor and build it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no code yall just not given out any details .. building a b1 bomber lol


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

close guess right there. but faster.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

walker said:


> o i see how yall goin to be . talkin all in code and not given out any details thats just rude..lol... i like that banner...


 You will see walker .....and it will be well worth the wait


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

lol. it sure will be.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bruteman said:


> Have you seen my thread yet new pics I dont know what kawasaki is going to do I may have to buy a used motor and build it


 Just saw the pics **** that sucks man , I am more than willing to help you out ,let me know


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks this site never fails great people always willing to help


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

that is true. im liking this site the more and more im on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> new logo
> 
> like this one better?


yeah thats cool :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> move to the US


uh uh...I read what you guys are saying about your leader. Ours are bad enough.

The best I can do is promise to come down for one of the meet & greets.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have no "leaders" only corruptors. 
sweet. A chick to break up our sausagefest!
we were 100% conecuh at the last one!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If it would make you feel any better, I can bring my shee-wee


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hah no! women are a good thing! you can squat


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

is that like a mountain dew bottle?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not going to tell you. I looked up canooter valve. You look up shee-wee :biggrin:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll even make it easy for you
http://www.shewee.ca/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW................. Why on EARTH did *I *not invent that.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Probably because you like seeing girls squat in the outdoors (uh oh, another one of those inside voice moments)

The funny thing is I didn't even know it existed, but was positive I wasn't the only female who though a funnel and a tube would be a great idea. The internet is a great place to find stuff. Ironically enough I found it in Calgary.

I research this before our ski-doo trip last year. I wasn't sure of the ...um... accomodations and I wasn't baring my butt :booty: in -40c temperatures. My BF thought I was a wimp until I said I'd go without using it if he'd bare his butt and squat (risking missing the snow and getting his suit) instead of standing and whipping it out. I picked it up the next day :mischievous:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If someone could just read the 1st post, then skip them all the way to post #56, I'd bet they'd be like :thinking:, how did they go from opening a shop in Waynesboro Ms to squatting in -40 weather in less than two pages? LOL


Like I've said before HRM, good luck to ya bro.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

6 degrees of separation. 

But he's right HondaRecoveryMan....sorry for going off-track.
D


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:hijacked:......:haha: IBBruin called yall out :haha:


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

i got to make one of these m&g rides.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> :hijacked:......:haha: IBBruin called yall out :haha:


But it was all Phreebsd's fault. :yell:

Now I feel like puppy with my tail between my legs.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No harm done D, I'll have to admit, I clicked on the link. :bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

1 more week...:rockn: I cant wait


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Best of luck to you. Hope it works for you. Wish you was closer to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> No harm done D, I'll have to admit, I clicked on the link. :bigok:


Yep, me to bro. I even copied and pasted in a couple of emails to some friends of mine that do a lot of camping and hiking. Oh and good luck to you honda man!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> Yep, me to bro. I even copied and pasted in a couple of emails to some friends of mine that do a lot of camping and hiking. Oh and good luck to you honda man!!


That's why I was put on this earth....to make life easier for others


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Luck...I wish you the best.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

cojack was the first MIMB member :rockn:shipped out his order today


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Awsome can't wait for the spring


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

awww dang.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

How many more sleeps until the shop opens?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

supermanjrp said:


> awww dang.


 technically yours aitnt finished  



Big D said:


> How many more sleeps until the shop opens?


 5 LOL that one took me a min.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

that is true.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

O.K. guys I am going home tomorrow:rockn: and I will open the shop monday ,I will be offline for a few days ,So please direct any questions to me at (601)-410-4398 I will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have .Should have all parts dist. setup now,aftermarket and stock,Also have access to used parts of all kinds . I am looking forward to serving you all in any way that I can, my website will be completed by the end of next week ,hopefully I will be back online by then ,Thanks in advance , Trey Cook GodSpeed ATV


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Good luck and God Speed brother.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

1st Day in the shop alreadt got a brute down to the case , goin to 800cc kit with it , lifted and lawed rancher will be done in am and more work showing up than I can keep up with:rockn: I will get pics up asap ,Please feel free to call me anytime ,should have internet at shop by next week


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like a good start. Im glad it kicked off well for you.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeppers im glad you got things going to, now i gotta figure out something for you to make, and i think you should make a 2in lift for brutes that are durable and cheaper then the rest out there. you might do pretty good with em


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> cojack was the first MIMB member :rockn:shipped out his order today


What all stuff can you get?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

More and more everyday , just let me know what you need and I will find it :bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> More and more everyday , just let me know what you need and I will find it :bigok:


Cool Thanks...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> 1st Day in the shop already got a BRUTE down to the case ,


Like that's a surprise to anyone. LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Couldnt get the pics to upload in the sponsor thread so here is MIMB snorks, by GodSpeed ATV


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Be gettn my first order soon:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I got your springs ,ready when you are


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I got your springs ,ready when you are


 
PayDay:rockn:


----------

